# Henry Rollins - Talk Is Cheap Vol. 4



## Shawn (Apr 23, 2008)

I've always liked Henry Rollins, I think he's funny and smart. Anybody like him?


He has 4 volumes and I like this one the best, it's great!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 23, 2008)

Nobody likes Henry Rollins?


----------



## Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

Henry Rollins kicks major ass. I have two of his books and I still have a hard time reading them because they're so impactful.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 23, 2008)

You kidding? I've heard EVERYTHING he's put out for talking-wise. 

Dude's my hero


----------



## kristallin (Apr 23, 2008)

Go see him on one of his spoken word tours, he'll have you in stiches.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You kidding? I've heard EVERYTHING he's put out for talking-wise.
> 
> Dude's my hero





although, i'm sure there's still plenty of stuff i haven't heard yet.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2008)

i mean, fuck, here's my keychain:


----------



## Shawn (Apr 23, 2008)

Leon said:


> i mean, fuck, here's my keychain:



Nice. 

His story with William Shatner is absolutely hilarious. 

Inside the liner notes of vol. 4 it says that one dollar from each album will be donated to Hollygrove in Los Angeles, CA (a home for abused and neglected children, Hollygrove: An EMQ Children & Family Services Agency).


----------



## Vince (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw Rollins do a 3 hour spoken word at the Celebrity Theater in Phoenix back in '98 or '99. I agree with him on about 98% of the issues he speaks about. About the same with Bill Maher too.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2008)

Vince said:


> I saw Rollins do a 3 hour spoken word at the Celebrity Theater in Phoenix back in '98 or '99. I agree with him on about 98% of the issues he speaks about. About the same with Bill Maher too.



That's awesome! I wish I could see him perform. Would be a blast! 

I dig his band too.


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2008)

i LOVE his cover of Earache My Eye


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice!  I never heard his version. I have to check that out.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 26, 2008)

Vince said:


> About the same with Bill Maher too.



Bill Maher is one of my favorites too. He's awesome and I love everything he's done. His new show Real Time (HBO) is pretty cool too.


----------



## DavyH (May 7, 2010)

This is the day of the resurrection ....... the return of the living dead thread.

Henry is on SA for a 3 day (!) tour. Went to see him last night in Pretoria.

He is outstanding live: talks for three hours, talks so fast he gets about six hours content in, and manages to cram at least nine hours of good common sense into that.

The most impressive bit? He started off by reciting, from memory, the preamble to the South African constitution.... fuck me, I can't do that.

He'll be back in the US pretty soon and, if you get the chance to see him, take it. Dates & venues here: HENRY ROLLINS.COM


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 9, 2010)

Whenever he speaks its like 'exactly! Thats what I was trying to say!', except he says it with way more intelligence and humour.


----------



## Necky379 (May 9, 2010)

Lee said:


> Henry Rollins kicks major ass. I have two of his books and I still have a hard time reading them because they're so impactful.



what are the titles? id like to read them.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 15, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> what are the titles? id like to read them.



I'd like to know as well. I don't think I've ever disagreed with anything Henry Rollins has said. He's like the outward projection of all the thoughts I keep to myself. I think I would enjoy him as an author, but he has written quite a few books. Any good ones to start with? I was thinking of "See a Grown Man Cry/Now Watch Him Die." I seems pretty cool; a collection of poems and personal thoughts he had while touring in the late '80's. Have you read that one?


----------



## Triple-J (May 15, 2010)

"Black Coffee Blues" is regarded as his best but I'd also recommend "Get in The Van" which is a complete diary of his time in Black Flag. 
It's a great read and very funny but there's also some really crazy incidents featured in it like riots, gear being stolen, police brutality etc it deals with the reality of being in a touring band very well too.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2010)

I picked up a copy of Black Coffee Blues and the Solipsist. I've made it through the 124 Worlds part of B.C.B.. I think I like it, it seems that he has blurred his own life experiences with what I assume are fictional tales. It really makes me wonder where his head was at when he wrote this; something like half the 124 are about suicide. I do like the clarity of his writing style. I think he's right to say that the written word is his "best" form of communication.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> "Black Coffee Blues" is regarded as his best but I'd also recommend "Get in The Van" which is a complete diary of his time in Black Flag.
> It's a great read and very funny but there's also some really crazy incidents featured in it like riots, gear being stolen, police brutality etc it deals with the reality of being in a touring band very well too.



He did an abridged audio version of Get In the Van, and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dudes hilarious. And BLACK FLAG is sweet.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

FUCK ON THE FLOOR AND BREAK SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2010)

I bought "The Portable Henry Rollins," as it's sort of a collection of his writings through the years. It's a good place to start


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 1, 2010)

There's a show on HBO called Sons Of Anarchy and Henry played the leader of an Aryan group that was trying to run the "Sons" biker gang out of town.

The first series was kind of 'meh' but the 2nd one with Rollins in it was really good.


----------



## Charles (Jul 3, 2010)

Henry's speeches and stand up routines are great.

More so than that, Henry's writing is wonderful.

However, Henry's singing?

Uh....next question..


----------

